# How Amber was rescued



## shaneamber (Apr 20, 2005)

When we first moved to Georgia,we had one dog.A wonderful Flatcoat named Blackjack.We called him Jack and he was trained to be my wifes disabled aid dog.We promised Jack that when we got settled,we would get him a companion.When we fenced an acre around the house,it was time to make good on the promise.We started looking and didn't find just what he wanted.We finally went to a town 25 miles away and found their animal shelter.We let Jack walk up and down the outside kennels and he picked a small Golden girl.They let us take her for a walk with Jack and it was love at first sight for both of them.
We went inside and said we would take her.They said we have to tell you about her.She was turned in at 1 year old by the person who bought her.She had been adopted 7 times and was always returned because she had heartworms.They would waive all fees if we took her,because she was to be put down that day.
We had her tested and then treated.We took her home after the first shot and brought her back the next day for her second shot.By the time we got back home the pain had started.We slept on the floor in shifts next to her.If she was touched anywhere but her head,she screamed in agony.Heartworm treatment sucks.
Jack NEVER left her side the whole time,he went when she did and ate when she did.
They became a loving and caring couple.
About 9 months later,Jack was bitten by a large rattle snake twice while protecting us.She stayed by his side until he recovered.Two months later we found that he had cancer.After major surgury failed to save him we called the Vet,who came to our home to send him home to God.
We laid him down on his quilt on his love seat.We cuddled him and Amber sat with one paw on Jacks paw.The Vet injected him in the other leg and he passed to the other side.Our wonderful neighbors waited about 5 minutes after the Vet left (outside in the rain) and then came in to say their goodbyes and to support us.I carried him out to his grave and placed him in the bottom wrapped in his quilt.As I read the Rainbow Bridge aloud,our neighbors filled the grave for us.
Amber would visit and sit by the grave EVERY night for at least 10 minutes until we moved 5 years later.
Amber is still with us,the queen of the house.Every year she mourns for him on the day he died.She won't eat and climbs onto our bed to be close to us.
We dread the day that she leaves us,but we will rejoice for her,because she will be back with Jack.
Shane


----------



## Miss Daisy's Mom (Jun 29, 2005)

Oh my .... I'm in tears and can barely see what I'm typing. That is one of the most beautiful love stories I've ever read. Jack may not physically be with you anymore, but he is most definitely still there with Amber. Bless their loving souls.

Thank you so much for sharing Amber and Jack's story.


----------



## MegB (Jul 19, 2005)

What a beautiful story! Thank you so much for sharing.


----------



## mojosmum (May 20, 2005)

Hang on a minute........................... need a tissue AGAIN!

Shane - you do this to me all the time...........I always cry when I read your posts. 

I would like to be adopted by your family,..............please! I've said it again and again................you and your family are angels. 

I wish there was a way to take the compassion you and your wonderful wife have and give it to all the mean, miserable and cruel people in this world. Imagine how the world would be then!

Thank you so much for sharing Amber and Jack's story with all of us. You are truly an inspiration. :smooch:


----------



## shaneamber (Apr 20, 2005)

Thank you for your kind words.Ambers story is not over yet and someday I will write about Jack when I can do it with out flooding my keyboard.
We have been blessed with each and every dog we've had,but Jack was one in a billion.
Shane


----------



## PeggyK (Apr 16, 2005)

Oh Shane-what a touching story. If only, all rescue dogs could be adopted by people as loving and caring as you and Lee!!!


----------



## Brandy's Mom (Oct 5, 2005)

Wow, what a tear jerker! Thank you for sharing it Shane.


----------



## greg bell (May 24, 2005)

if only every dog could have an owner like you... they all deserve it...


----------



## LuvOllie (Jan 5, 2006)

greg bell said:


> if only every dog could have an owner like you... they all deserve it...


 I think that sums it up!!


----------



## Brandy's Mom (Oct 5, 2005)

Shane, I hope you don't mind but I passed along your story to some of my friends. It's so very inspiring. 

More than anything, it's a lesson to all of us that our goldens are thinking, caring, loving creatures. Don't just assume that they don't understand -- because chances are good that they know more than we think they know! 

You are a very loving man, and I pray that you can continue your good work on behalf of the dogs and your friends for many years to come.


----------



## shaneamber (Apr 20, 2005)

Thank You all for your kind words. I don't mind sharing his story. Jack was a one in a billion soul and we are grateful that he was sent to us.He was a stray that a Golden named Dunkin(because she LOVED their donuts) brought to us.
When we got him he was about 1 year old. He had a lightning bolt carved into one hip with someones initials beside it and his other hip had a swastika carved into it with more initials around it. His privates had cigarette burns all over and around them,including his butt. We believe he was abused by some local skinheads as the initials matched.
Despite all the horror he experienced, he was a loving dog looking for a home. We took him home and tended his wounds. Our Vet sat on the floor and cried when he saw what had been done to him. 
Jack was a handful for a few months,but when he learned that I wouldn't hit him for doing bad things,he calmed down. 
After Lee became disabled,we wanted to get a canine companion for her.The list was very long and our insurance wouldn't pay. So Jack and I took the courses and I learned how to teach him. I only had to show him once,then it was locked in.
He repaid our love a zillion times over and faithfully helped and protected Lee for a long time.When we moved to Ga,he became semi-retired,but still was there to help anyway he could.
Someday we will be together again and I will hold him in my arms once more.
You must believe,
Shane


----------



## PeggyK (Apr 16, 2005)

Shane-AGAIN you have me in tears! I think you shoud consider writing a book about your wonderful animals-it would be a hit! Thank you again for sharing the stories of your furbabies with all of us.


----------



## gold4me (Mar 12, 2006)

I really don't know what to say. That is a beautiful story and my heart breaks for the pain Jack had to endure. How wonderful he was able to live his life with you. I can't believe how you have touched my heart and the tears are flowing.


----------



## Brandy's Mom (Oct 5, 2005)

Shane, you are a true inspiration! (And so are your dogs!)


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

Shane:

That is one of the most beautiful, touching stories I HAVE EVER READ!!

Hope you and Amber get another buddy for her and YOU.

God Bless, Jack! I have dogs at the Rainbow Bridge, too.

It comforts me that they WERE VERY MUCH LOVED AND THEY ARE IN PEACE.

Read the story about Cinammon, Golden Ret. Rescued when she was pregnant in Aug. 2005 from a High Kill Shelter-she went thru Heartworm treatment and now has two beautiful puppies and they are all living happily ever after with Elizabeth! www.snowballschance.org/forum

Karen519


----------

